# Incra Ultra Lite on Jessem Table



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

the veritas dovetail guide for a hand saw is awesome if you want to gut dovetails.
its like 40 bucks and instructions are great.
don't buy the saw that comes with it though, its small and the teeth are way to finely set to make fast work of cutting them. i use a bear saw ( japanese saw, from home depot) with i think 14tpi rip and 22tpi crosscut, the 14 is great for cutting it. ya just need some good chisels and there you go dovetails.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the good review, and congrats on the new router table. You'll find that the dust collection hook up on the Triton router will be quite good for the time you use the Incra Fence. Since you bought the template kit, don't be surprised if you find yourself using the Incra fence for a LOT of things. With a shop made slide in sacrificial fence added to the Incra, it's amazing what joinery and other stuff you can do. Enjoy the new tool!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have an Incra LS-25 and I don't think you can beat it. I have three other methods of cutting DT's that are gathering dust.
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I really like my Incra LS system…I have the full blown system which I got a super package deal on with a Incra offset table.

I now have a Porter Cable Omijig that is collecting dust….I will have to put it on Craigs List or such as I do not see me using it after becoming used to the Incra system. The Incra has its foibles though….one is that you really have to pay attention to the hairline marker on the positioner to insure it is on the right setting (you have to make sure you are looking at it direct on or you will end up on the wrong number with ill fitting joints)...and you need to make sure that the templates don't slide in their slots while you are moving the positioner….I have taken to taping them once I have centered the system.

Excellent review by the way….you will really like that tool….it is also very good for setting up other items on the router table (I use it alot for making M&T's).....and the positioner is great for making incremental passes.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

reggiek..

I know what you mean about the hairline. I noticed (and forgot to mention) that if you have a shop light that is not directly over the hairline, you get a shadow thrown by the hairline onto the jig. That's why (if you look at the photos) I have added an inexpensive LED booklight which shines directly over the hairline and eliminates the shadow. In fact it throws it's own shadow directly below the hairline. Works great and I never miss the mark. Before I added the booklight I got a little hasty and missed the mark then had to work the joint a little to make it fit. Now with the light, no issues.

I also made a dust collection box with a small bar that fits over the fence and rides with it. I just remove the Jessem fence and DC hose, connect it to the small DC box and it's ready to go.

I am waiting for another sale and some cash to purchase the TS-LS system for my table saw. I'm going to have to move some things around however to allow the extra room needed to the left of the table. The fence they shipped me was actually a shorter version of their standard fence for the LS systems. It can accept the upgraded stop and the wonder fence. The directions that shipped were for the older style fence, but I am not complaining with the better fence.


----------

